# يارب استجب صلاتي



## happy angel (15 مارس 2011)

*
يارب استجب صلاتي 


يارب انت من خلقتني على صورتك ومثالك
انت يامن وهبت لي الحياة 
يامن وهبت لي العقل
لكي افكر وفي الخطوات التي اخطوها
لكي لا اقع في المصاعب
ياربي انت الذي تحميني من الاشرار
من الاشرار الذين يريدون ان يمحوك من ذاكرتي
من الاشرار الذين يريدون ان انساك
لكن لاتخف ياربي 
انا ابنك الذي تعلمت منك كيف احارب اعدائي
كيف احاربهم بأقوالك واحكامك
ياربي اني اطلب منك ان تزيد ايماني بك 
لكي استطيع ان اقف بوجه كل الذين 
يريدون ان انساك ياربي
ياربي اني اطلب منك ان تحمني من كل شيء
من كل شيء يؤذيني لانه سوف يؤذيك
ومن كل شيء يقف بطريقي
يقف في طريقي وانا اتي اليك
ياربي اني اطلب منك ان تبعدني عن الاخطاء
من كل اخطاء لانها سوف تؤذيك ياربي
وانا لا اريد ان اؤذيك لانك
تألمت وتأذيت على عود الصليب من اجلنا
نحن الخطاة
ياربي انا احبك 
انت العظيم وانت القدير
 يايسوع انت حياتي ومماتي
يارب استجب صلاتي ​*​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2011)

مشكوره حبيبتي  على الصلاة الرائعه
بارككِ الرب​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

*ياربي انا احبك *
* انت العظيم وانت القدير*
*  يايسوع انت حياتي ومماتي*
* يارب استجب صلاتي*

*امين*

*تسلم ايدك يا هابي*​


----------



## sparrow (21 مارس 2011)

ياربي اني اطلب منك ان تزيد ايماني بك 

ياربي اني اطلب منك ان تحمني من كل شيء

ياربي اني اطلب منك ان تبعدني عن الاخطاء


يارب احنا فعلا لا نستحق لكن انت ابونا تعاملنا برحمتك وليس بخطيانا

امين يارب استمع واستجيب
ربنا يبارك تعبك تامل جميل 
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيبه


----------



## happy angel (22 مارس 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> مشكوره حبيبتي  على الصلاة الرائعه
> بارككِ الرب​


----------



## happy angel (22 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *ياربي انا احبك *
> * انت العظيم وانت القدير*
> *  يايسوع انت حياتي ومماتي*
> * يارب استجب صلاتي*
> ...


----------



## happy angel (22 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ياربي اني اطلب منك ان تزيد ايماني بك
> 
> ياربي اني اطلب منك ان تحمني من كل شيء
> 
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2011)

*آمين
شكرا أختى الغاليه
للمناجاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حضرتك*​


----------



## شميران (30 مارس 2011)

*ياربي اني اطلب منك ان تزيد ايماني بك 
*

*ياااارب كن معي دائما وسامحني*


----------



## شميران (30 مارس 2011)

*شكرا عالصلاة الرائعة*


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين
> شكرا أختى الغاليه
> للمناجاه الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حضرتك*​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *ياربي اني اطلب منك ان تزيد ايماني بك
> *
> 
> *ياااارب كن معي دائما وسامحني*


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 مايو 2011)

*صلاة في منتهى الروعة*
*شكرا ليك*
​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *صلاة في منتهى الروعة*
> *شكرا ليك*
> ​


----------

